# New Member says hello!



## Xx3hoodrich3xX (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a bit eager to get educated here lol.  Would love some advice about a first cycle idea i have.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Xx3hoodrich3xX* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2011)

hi there


----------



## Freeway (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vortex (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

You will be in good hands if you talk to the right people. Beware of the trolls!


----------



## Fit_Qtie (Jul 19, 2011)

~ Welcome !~


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy..


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome be sure to post your idea in the anabolic zone


----------



## obeymyarm (Jul 28, 2011)

welcome this site is sweet


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 28, 2011)

Xx3hoodrich3xX said:


> I'm a bit eager to get educated here lol.  Would love some advice about a first cycle idea i have.



Welcome.


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there! What are you thinking about for a first cycle?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Aug 6, 2011)

You stay fly??


----------



## JeffyDOS (Aug 6, 2011)

Sup my little brony


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome, alot of good people here that can help with every area of fitness, post cycle question in the right area and read the *stickys first*,


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

hope all is well


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

what e your stats


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

